# whatever happened to



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

one of the posters who used to be on here a lot a while ago was pusser not noticed much from him lately then found this opn wildcamping and wondered if this was the same one,

KIndle MUST-READ!

If you want cheering up, then Pusser's Progress should do the job. My husband is howling with laughter like a demented hyena - and I have lost the Kindle yet again!! (Fortunately, I managed to read it before he got hold of it.)

Unfortunately, it is only available as a Kindle download, or I would give it to all my motorhoming friends. Pusser's Progress will strike a chord with us all, although hopefully none of us have suffered quite as much as Pusser did!

Pusser's Progress eBook: Pusser Hills: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Currently £2.14, and I haven't laughed so much for ages!! Bargain!! (And apparently you will be donating to charity, though how much and what to, I am not sure.)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

yes the same one and only.

He sold porky, his motorhome last year or earlier this year in favovour of the comfort of airport crowding and luxury hotel rooms

Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

You can buy it in paperback, I bought one for my son.

I does cost a bit more though.

Pusser's Progress

The proceeds go Mesothelioma UK, this years Motorhomefacts charity.

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its in Paperbook if you want to read it 
http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/pussers-progress/14727783
All raising money for MHFacts Charity :wink:

Pusser has bught another M/Home and is on Fun now but is helping to raise money for our Charity bless him :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Pusser has bught another M/Home and is on Fun now"

That's nice, 8O 

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> "Pusser has bught another M/Home and is on Fun now"
> 
> That's nice, 8O
> 
> tony


He lurks around be careful what you say !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Title reminded me of a song


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Title reminded me of a song


No more heroes by the Stranglers?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I should persuade him to come out of the shadows and come back here dont you.
can we have a come back Pusser campaign.
We all miss him and have allowed him time off but he has a Motorhome so he should be here where he belongs :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

definitely, Mavis :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yes I do lurk.  But this time Mavis very kindly emailed me and hence thank you very much for kind comments.

The truth of the matter is that I tried MFun as I was losing the plot on here with so many members and because of my Meneires condition I cannot stay for hours on the pc anymore as it kicks it off. Don't ask why as I have no idea.

As I mentioned to Mavis in my email, on both sites I have got to a position where I am not able to spend the time necessary to read all the posts but when I post it is though I expect everyone to read mine. 

This is the case but not through choice for reason mentioned. It's difficult to be part or feel part of a community as I did once when I play virturally no part in it i.e. rallies and stuff, and having a good old chin wag on political and other posts.

So I feel I am restricted really to swanning in to a motorhome site, making an inane comment and then off again which is not very clever or interesting to anyone.

I am not sure what I am going to do with both sites but I suspect I will become more and more a passive reader as there is so much on both sites of interest on travel matters.

With time contraints (medical) then I can pop in and out when and if I have the opportunity.

Incidently I think it fair to say I spoke well of MHF on MHFun
so please do not cast me into the pit of Hades or where ever Hades currently lives.

And it is good to remember that the people on MHFun and the people on MHFacts are all motorhomers and each of us would help the other in an emergency on the roadside or campsite. But they have their own personalities so to speak and one can wear either hat or both.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Puss, good to have you lurking and posting occasionally :wink:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

locovan said:


> I think I should persuade him to come out of the shadows and come back here dont you.
> can we have a come back Pusser campaign.
> We all miss him and have allowed him time off but he has a Motorhome so he should be here where he belongs :wink:


easily achieved... just volunteer to empty his loo for him


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Yes I do lurk.  But this time Mavis very kindly emailed me and hence thank you very much for kind comments.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I tried MFun as I was losing the plot on here with so many members and because of my Meneires condition I cannot stay for hours on the pc anymore as it kicks it off. Don't ask why as I have no idea.
> 
> ...


There has to be a plan where you could perhaps come in say once a week and do like a diary so we know what you are doing as we do all miss your tales on here. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

xgx said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I think I should persuade him to come out of the shadows and come back here dont you.
> ...


Women dont empty Loos just fill them up  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> snipped ...Women dont empty Loos .....


I do. 

Well sometimes.

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

locovan said:


> Women dont empty Loos just fill them up  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


There is only one response to that but I will refrain from making it  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

sorry about your illness,it,s a shame it,s stopping you doing what you do so well,bringing joy into a dark day for so many people,i,ve been rereading so many of your posts on here,a load of them are on my bookmarks[ i wanted to keep all your post together,and that was how i learnt about bookmarks,]

as mavis say,s, please come back,

mags


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

artona said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Women dont empty Loos just fill them up  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


As long as it isnt to tell me to stop Drinking and eating carry on before you P yourself with laughter. 

Chris there is always one woman to let us down you must sit back and act helpless --I will give you lessons if you like :wink:

Keep this up we must win back our dear friend. :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have got a motorhome of sorts now but it is really bought so that on journeys, if I do not feel well I can crash out .... having a loo available for those incontent moments which come about normally as you just miss killing someone, and a fridge to keep nice cool drinks. 

I am putting the gas back on which I took off so we have decided to sacrifice safety so we can have a decent cup of tea.

But once again I have really bought the wrong model so I am looking to change it already although we have only had one outing of 3 days albeit one day in a hotel.

So more money going out because I did not stop and think very carefully about my needs.

I think I would have made a good buyer for the MOD. I certainly appear to have their qualifications i.e. sod all idea on what is happening, when its happening and how much it is costing.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I have got a motorhome of sorts now but it is really bought so that on journeys, if I do not feel well I can crash out .... having a loo available for those incontent moments which come about normally as you just miss killing someone, and a fridge to keep nice cool drinks.
> 
> I am putting the gas back on which I took off so we have decided to sacrifice safety so we can have a decent cup of tea.
> 
> ...


I feel book 2 coming :lol: :lol: :lol:

Make a list of the things you want, also the layout and we will choose a M/H for you there are so many experts on here. :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I have got a motorhome of sorts now but it is really bought so that on journeys, if I do not feel well I can crash out .... having a loo available for those incontent moments which come about normally as you just miss killing someone, and a fridge to keep nice cool drinks.
> 
> I am putting the gas back on which I took off so we have decided to sacrifice safety so we can have a decent cup of tea.
> 
> ...


that all sounds very familiar :lol: You are possibly a motorhome salesman's dream customer!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > snipped,,,,Chris there is always one woman to let us down you must sit back and act helpless --I will give you lessons if you like :wink:
> ...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pusser

I am quite a new hand (couple of years) to MHF, but I appreciated your previous contributions and I hope will again in future.

As for not going to Rallies etc, I can understand that having met these people in person there is something lacking for you. However, I do not go to sites very much at all and have not been to a Rally/Meet etc. but I still feel I have found some friends on MHF. Mavis is one, partly because we have been fighting the same(non-medical issue)

The essence of what I am saying is that MHF can still be a welcoming home for you and, like others, I hope you will stay with us and continue your most welcome contributions.

Best Wishes

Geoff


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Pusser - remember what the Eagles sang, Hotel California

"you can check out, but you can never leave" :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> Women dont empty Loos just fill them up  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


We're on the CC site in Bognor (Hi, Mike!) for a few days and I spoke to a young lady only yesterday who was emptying the cassette loo. I commented that it was unusual to see a member of the fairer sex doing that job and she responded that she thought it only fair as she filled it more than her husband. 
It's the opposite for us!  :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Women dont empty Loos just fill them up  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Hello Roger

grotty weather eh? not normally like this :roll: . Any tips for local stuff, PM me. 8)


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Thanks - you have a PM.


----------

